# Army Painting Challenge - June 2012



## Dave T Hobbit

Presented for your painting pleasure, the June thread.

Good luck all.


----------



## reavsie

@Dave - thanks for getting the thread started.

War Walkers for June - more pics in my Plog.

Good luck to all this month.

reavsie1 at 2012-06-05


----------



## infernalcaretaker

My 'Venom' for my Mechanicus - as-yet-to-be-determined pattern of transport speeder...


----------



## Meldon

Well, it seems like I´ve been struck with the Blues again, so I´m switching army. I will continue to work on my Ultramarines from now on 

To start with I´ve got a Land Raider Reedemer


----------



## apidude

Well all. I flubbed it last month and had to use a RL ticket. My 20 model unit of Sauran Warriors did not make the "Done" list. So I am going to finish them this month. 

Here was the starting pic last month as well as the status today....

  


If I get them done early in the month I may try to do either a special character or a Chameleon this month as well BUT I intend to get that 20 model unit finished!


----------



## Hellados

I did paint a handful of my orks but i forgot to post them. . . . . so i am going to paint the trukk is this pic for this months entry, and prob something else but not sure what yet, maybe the looters. . . . .










also where can i get one of those sigs guys? 

and also can you work in advance of the comp


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

Dave,

Can i enter my terminator assualt squad into this one as at the moment i've got three primed and two with there first base coat applied, if i can i'll post proof pics with the date showing (also i've not fitted the heads to any or the storm sheilds to the thunder hammer carriers), only asking as i plan to finish these boys this month.

If not i'll choose something else to do.

Cheers


----------



## Zero Effect

Dave, 

Thank you for starting off the post!

I will be starting on my second cult of Wyches.

Here is my entry


Good luck to all that enters.

Zero Effect


----------



## KjellThorngaard

I'll be adding these 12 Halberdiers to the unit I painted in March.


----------



## Barnster

I'm being cheap this month, as I'm going to be really busy at work and running over the place at conferences

A unit of Spore mines










I'll also try and get a second unit of spores painted when they arrive in the post. 

These are getting basic quality 101


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

My Super Heavy Macharius Vulcan for Junes entry.

More progress shots in my log.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

RedThirstWill Destroy said:


> Dave,
> 
> Can i enter my terminator assualt squad into this one....


The Challenge is still being run by humakt; I just opened the thread as he was sans access for a few days. I believe he is back now so will confirm soon.


----------



## humakt

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The Challenge is still being run by humakt; I just opened the thread as he was sans access for a few days. I believe he is back now so will confirm soon.


I am indeed back, but thanks for opening the thread.



RedThirstWill Destroy said:


> Dave,
> 
> Can i enter my terminator assualt squad into this one as at the moment i've got three primed and two with there first base coat applied, if i can i'll post proof pics with the date showing (also i've not fitted the heads to any or the storm sheilds to the thunder hammer carriers), only asking as i plan to finish these boys this month.
> 
> If not i'll choose something else to do.
> 
> Cheers


These should be good, just post up a pic and I will confirm.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I'll be throwing in another skeleton unit this month, planning to finish by day's end tomorrow. I have 120+ of the buggers at my parents with me for the summer so really need to get them done.


----------



## apidude

Hellados said:


> I did paint a handful of my orks but i forgot to post them. . . . . so i am going to paint the trukk is this pic for this months entry, and prob something else but not sure what yet, maybe the looters. . . . .
> also where can i get one of those sigs guys?
> and also can you work in advance of the comp


Well, if you keep records of before and after, I wouldn't see why you couldn't. Humakt is the chief of this thread, but the objective of the comp is to achieve a painted army at the end of 12 months. I'd say that as long as you post a "here is where I start" at the beginning of the month and "Here is the finished product" at the end of the month, it shouldn't matter (to me at least).

Although to be true to the intent of the comp, it is better to pace yoursellf along with the competition. Otherwise, you could have unscruplous, dastardly, and wicked cheaters, posting work as new that they painted 4 years ago....

.... boo, hiss....


----------



## jaysen

Here's my 10 man assault squad I'll be painting for my BA 3rd company. I started up painting these guys on the 1st. So, the second pic is my progress so far.


----------



## Saulot

Hi guys!

I have 11 more Men-at-Arms and 2 Knights of the Realm for month four.










Cheers!


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

humakt said:


> These should be good, just post up a pic and I will confirm.


Cheers,

I'll get them up tonight


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

Here you go Humakt.








Hopefully these are ok to enter, as you can see the sheilds have not even been started yet nor the heads as i've not even decided which ones to use yet


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Right, I had to use Real Life card last month on these guys. I only managed to get them base coated last month, so I'm gonna re-enter them this month if that's ok. Now that the new arrival has settled in hopefully I can get in some brush time.


----------



## Hellados

well you can see my whole army as is at the moment so as long as it all works out you should be able to follow it along nicely, it'll be on my plog too ofc


----------



## humakt

RedThirstWill Destroy said:


> Here you go Humakt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully these are ok to enter, as you can see the sheilds have not even been started yet nor the heads as i've not even decided which ones to use yet


Thats fine, Redthirst, you can enter these.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I'll be throwing in another skeleton unit this month, planning to finish by day's end tomorrow. I have 120+ of the buggers at my parents with me for the summer so really need to get them done.


Done! 










Only 100 more to go :S


----------



## humakt

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 100 more to go :S


Nicely painted reaper, now get on with the rest of your army


----------



## Pssyche

Here we go again...

Here's my entry for this month...

A Forge World Eldar Cobra Super Heavy Vehicle.

It's not quite finished yet, but it's getting there.












Hope you all enjoy...


----------



## jaysen

Well, I'm done with the first half of my squad, which actually does count as a squad in case something happens and I can't do the other 5 models. Here they are... 

I tried something different with these guys and added some flames on the powerfist and some script on one of the chainswords. Freehanded chapter, company, and squad badges as always. Can you tell which two models I spent the most time on? I was trying to make a how-to about preparing jump packs, so two of these guys have the 'works'. You'll notice that they also have much smoother yellow paint, due mostly to Mr. Hobbit's suggestions and a "how to thin you paints" tutorial posted on the forums.


----------



## Saulot

Saulot said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have 11 more Men-at-Arms and 2 Knights of the Realm for month four.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Hey guys!

Sorry, but I'm going to change my entry for this month. I got the go signal to enter a single cavalry model over at the monthly painting challenge thread and I decided to join with this entry.

So, my June painting will involve this guy:









_Sir Luc, Guardian of the White Woods
Battle Standard Bearer
The Muster of Quenelles_

Cheers!


----------



## Pssyche

I'm liking those Jaysen.
It's little details that tend to sell a model to me.
And on those it's the crumbled concrete on the bases. 
That absolutely is perfect, in my opinion.


----------



## Moriouce

Hello everybody!

Here is my entry for June. 4 Altansar Warlocks.


----------



## Turnip86

Here's my June entry. Going easy this month after doing rank and file last month so I'll be doing one of the 3 war machines I currently have waiting to be painted. Say hello to my little friend.










The cannon itself will have black and purple trim. Purple for the colours of Ostermark and Black to show it's from the Nuln gunnery school. The crew will be in purple and white like the rest of my army but I'll try and make them soot-blackened


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

Well here's my entry for June - apologies for the bad picture, I had to resort to using my bad camera.










Felt like I was slacking recently so depending on when I get these done I'll try and get another 5 done for my next squad.


----------



## infernalcaretaker

Done-done-done!!!










'Counts As' Venom for my Mechanicus Army - more pictures and shiny toys in my *Project Log*

And Awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Midge913

Oddly enough, I am going to switch to Warmachine's Cygnar for the remainder of the challenge. First up is the Storm Strider. I think I am going to be pushing it to get it done this month, but what the hell, I am going to give it a shot. Sorry, I got a bit carried away in my haste to get started and some things are basecoated for my beginning shot, but as you can see there is still a ton of work to do on it. Good luck on this month all!


----------



## rxcky

Midge913 said:


> Oddly enough, I am going to switch to Warmachine's Cygnar for the remainder of the challenge. First up is the Storm Strider. I think I am going to be pushing it to get it done this month, but what the hell, I am going to give it a shot. Sorry, I got a bit carried away in my haste to get started and some things are basecoated for my beginning shot, but as you can see there is still a ton of work to do on it. Good luck on this month all!


mmmmm been wanting one of those, looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Here is my finished Macharius Vulcan, more pictures can be seen in my log.

Before and After.

Good luck to those who havent finished and congratz to those who have!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Kreuger

A bit late, but this month I'll be working on a set of classic Rogue Trader era Bloodletters. When these are finished I'll have at least 8 of every era painted up. 

Bloodletters through the ages: rogue trader, 2nd ed pewter with swords, 4th ed with axes, 5th ed plastics.


----------



## humakt

That is a sweet looking tank Disciple_of_Ezekiel.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

humakt said:


> That is a sweet looking tank Disciple_of_Ezekiel.


Thanks Humakt! I was super excited to get it finished and even more so when I made the front page on Forge Worlds facebook page.

It def gave me an confidence boost!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## jaysen

I decided to paint one of the Land Raiders that I built last year, since I still have plenty of time this month.


----------



## Josh101

Gonna use a real life card this month,how many do you get because i want to use one next month as well, these a 2 months are always busy with holidays, camping trips, family birthdays, the sun, and all the other wonderful things in life. :biggrin:


----------



## The Son of Horus

A Hunter Squad for my Heresy-Era Sons of Horus.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Well done!


----------



## jaysen

I decided to go ahead and finish the whole squad. I was able to knock out the last five guys rather quickly. Either I'm not doing as much work on them, or I'm just making fewer mistakes. I don't know, but they went fast.


----------



## humakt

Some really good looking units posted up so far this month.


----------



## Pssyche

Pssyche said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> Here's my entry for this month...
> 
> A Forge World Eldar Cobra Super Heavy Vehicle.
> 
> It's not quite finished yet, but it's getting there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all enjoy...




Well, here it is in all its majesty...


----------



## jaysen

That Cobra looks fantastic, Pssyche!


----------



## Turnip86

That looks awesome. I love the contrast between the gloss on the gun and all the jelly beans and the body of the tank. For some reason it reminds me of a Jaguar (car not animal  ) 

+rep for you my good man.


----------



## Pssyche

Thanks guys!


----------



## jaysen

The Son of Horus said:


> A Hunter Squad for my Heresy-Era Sons of Horus.


 
So, the Luna Wolves / Sons of Horus went through four color schemes that I know of. They went from slate gray as the sixteenth legion, then white/silver as the luna wolves, the white/gray with the eye of horus badge, then sea green towards the end. Such an interesting legion.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Two more ranks of Halberdiers finished!


----------



## The Son of Horus

jaysen said:


> So, the Luna Wolves / Sons of Horus went through four color schemes that I know of. They went from slate gray as the sixteenth legion, then white/silver as the luna wolves, the white/gray with the eye of horus badge, then sea green towards the end. Such an interesting legion.


I based the color scheme off of the artwork from the Visions of the Horus Heresy art book series. I always preferred the slate grey and red to the sea green-- it's sort of a mirror of the Legion's fall into ruin. They start off in white as the Luna Wolves, and after Horus' ordeal on Davin, Horus accepts the Emperor's suggestion to re-name the Legion and their corruption begins. So then they wear grey. And after the Heresy, when their fall from grace is complete, they wear black, as the Black Legion.


----------



## rxcky

Ughhh. This Storm Talon is going to make me ill, painting vehicles is a lot like painting normal figures, in that its not at all and its a total pain in the arse 

10 days to go, must finish.


----------



## lokis222

There is a good chance I am taking a RLT. I am doing summer courses, working and preparing for the Korean Proficiency Exam. Not a lot of free time right now.


----------



## Tawa

Late to the party yet again 

Changing over from SM, to a Warmachine Mercenary force.


Kicking of with Broadside Bart! :biggrin:


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

Wow - there's some amazing entries this month, great work everyone k:

Changing my entry for this month, not really feeling like painting power armour for this month, so I'll get some scouts done instead:








I did a bit of work on the carapace armour of one scout (basecoat only), I hope it's still ok


----------



## Barnster

Compared to the great entries we are seeing and that I'm sure will emerge my entry this month is really cheap, really cheap. 2 units........ of spore mines

The first batch unpainted is earlier in the thread, the second batch arrived shortly after 










Here they are painted



















The sun suddenly came out as I took one of those

and all together










Next month I'll try for something a little bit more inspiring 

(spore mines are fantastic though, vs anything not in power armour, though they are a bit pricey, if only they were cheaper and didn't take an FA slot...)


----------



## Zero Effect

Damn real life is going to push me to the limits this month. 5 models down and still 5 to go with only 7 days left. Don't panic I tell you -------- PANIC!!!! :scare:

On the other hand some real great stuff being produced again this month. See you all on the 30th to see if I made it or not!


----------



## Skari

I will have to use my second life got in the way token. See you in July!


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

Well done everyone, really great stuff here. My unit for this month is a Scout Squad, which will probably hide in buildings and, hopefully, remain unseen. I may come back and remove moldlines in the future, but it's unlikely.










More pics in my Plog and Blog


----------



## Tawa

Tawa said:


> Late to the party yet again
> 
> Changing over from SM, to a Warmachine Mercenary force.
> 
> 
> Kicking off with Broadside Bart! :biggrin:


Done!

Admittedly he isn't based, but that's deliberate as I haven't decided how I'm going to do the force yet


----------



## Deux

Bought these guys used. They look like someone threw a layer of green and gold on and quit >_< Gonna repaint them to match my Death Guard.


----------



## humakt

OK, so the month is going by very quickly. There is less than a week till the end of this months challeneg. I will close this thread on Monday 2nd July so get your entries in before then.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Nothing like waiting to the last minute! My entry for this month is my Destroyer Lord:


----------



## Kreuger

Alright, done!

These were a very different experience than the new plastics. The new plastics don't have clean definition between parts of the model like many other GW miniatures, but they did at least have a few different textures, these old guys were pretty plain, even compared to the Rogue trader renegade models.

It doesn't really show up in the photo, but I used an awesome new metallic paint I found, Golden's Fluid Acrylic interference colors. These swords are layered with interference green and a blue glaze from a few citadel paint editions past. The interference colors are pretty awesome they change pretty drastically under the light depending on the angel.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I am not fond of the old Bloodletters. However you have done a good job with them.

The swords look interesting in a photograph, so I imagine they are eye-catching in the metal.


----------



## Kreuger

Dave, I'm not overly partial to them myself. However after completing this unit I have 8+ of every generation of Bloodletter model. Mind you those bloodletters have been painted over quite a number of years and aren't all equal. 

I think it would be pretty awesome to summon up 4 units of daemons, all the same daemons, and every unit unique.

The swords are a little darker than I had originally planned. During the painting process I found that I needed extra layers of glaze to take some of the 'sparkle' out. Right now they're pretty subtle, more like a green-black glass than a metallic.


----------



## apidude

*Kerotk's Warriors of the Old Ones, Unit 2, Horde 1*

Here is the end result of May/June Challenge. (BTW, pics link to larger 640x480 pics)

  
 

... and in Horde Formation, Saurus Units 1 and 2: (Note: I have extra warriors that will be used to replace the 2nd set of banner carrier and musician.
 

And that is it for June. For July, I'm going to do 15 or 20 of these guys (note the colored ones are my paint scheme test models and don't count for the Challenge.)

 

I have over 84 of these little buggers to get done... <sigh> ... at least two or three months....


----------



## Brother Droopy

I'd like to enter my Grey Knights Squad. Newbie painter. Never painted anything before these.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Before 









After








Who knows what awaits me next month, we'll see when i get back from hols.


----------



## Turnip86

@Grim - looks so.... orky. Awesome 

@Brother Droopy - They're excellent as your first foray into painting. They might benefit from a badab black (or whatever the new alternative is called) wash to bring out the detail but I'd be happy with how they are now regardless 

As for my entry;

Before 









aaaaaaand...

After









Roll on next month where I'll probably have to play my first RL card


----------



## Midge913

I am struggling furiously to try and get my entry completed in time. I am hoping to have it done and since I have until Monday it might just happen.


----------



## Uveron

Hey all, 

Its been a long month and I have been off the grid for some time, get back to find we have a new edition of 40K and anyway... within the next few hours I will put up some of the finished models...


----------



## Zero Effect

Well after a week of many many hours spent painting my June Entry is complete.

Kabal of the Poisoned Vines 2nd Wych Clut now ready for capturing souls.
Before

After


Bring on July - I have a feeling its going to be a productive month!

Well done to all so far that have completed their challenge, some really nice models again. To the rest of you good luck and hope RL is kind to you all!

Zero Effect


----------



## Kreuger

Kreuger said:


> Dave, I'm not overly partial to them myself. However after completing this unit I have 8+ of every generation of Bloodletter model. Mind you those bloodletters have been painted over quite a number of years and aren't all equal.
> 
> I think it would be pretty awesome to summon up 4 units of daemons, all the same daemons, and every unit unique.
> 
> [edited for relevance]


So here's the group! I feel like assembling this timeline of Bloodletters through the ages is some sort of accomplishment. And I look forward to summoning these bad boys onto some unsuspecting enemy! Here's hoping that daemons with a chaos marine army are no longer the toothless Muppets they were under the current CSM codex. (Of course I only painted the Rogue trader era ones for this month's contest.)


----------



## apidude

Midge913 said:


> I am struggling furiously to try and get my entry completed in time. I am hoping to have it done and since I have until Monday it might just happen.


C'mon, Midge! No slacking! Stay up all night! Paint! Paint! PAINT! PAINT!!!
You can do it..... plenty of time...

Focus, Grasshopper......

... feel the brush in your hand ...... 

.... BE the brush ......


----------



## Tawa

Well done to everybody that's finished! Good stuff again! :grin:


Come on Midge, plenty of time left yet! :friends:


----------



## Meldon

Meldon said:


> Well, it seems like I´ve been struck with the Blues again, so I´m switching army. I will continue to work on my Ultramarines from now on
> 
> To start with I´ve got a Land Raider Reedemer



DONE! 

It was a fun car to paint I must say


----------



## reavsie

Wow, finished one day early! First, time, ever!










More pics in my Plog

Reavsie


----------



## Moriouce

Nice done everyone! 

Meldon, I'll remember that you call your Raider "car". haha!! 

I'll have mine up on sunday.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

Finaly got them done, especialy suprised as i've been away quite abit this month.








Better photo, i'll set up a white background later


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

KarnalBloodfist said:


> Nothing like waiting to the last minute! My entry for this month is my Destroyer Lord:


The finished destroyer lord:


----------



## Moriouce

How about that! I managed to finish my warlocks one day earlier than expected.









Altansar Warlocks



Good luck all of you who have still to post their finished entery.


----------



## Pssyche

Those Warlocks are very nice indeed, Moriouce.
My only quibble would be that I thonk you should pick out the gems on the Shuriken Pistols, too.

Damn site won't allow me to give you any more Reputation Points at present, but that squad is deserving of some...


----------



## Deux

Finished these guys up last night. Repainted them and made them pale/rotting rather than the flat Knarloc Green I bought them in.


----------



## Uveron

Uveron said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Its been a long month and I have been off the grid for some time, get back to find we have a new edition of 40K and anyway... within the next few hours I will put up some of the finished models...



Well took me alot longer than I hoped! (was hopeing to have time to finish some other half finished units) ... but my 5 lesser daemons are done


----------



## ThumperHS

*Tau Fire Warriors w/ Carbines*

I finally got around to painting the minis I primed for the May challenge ... couldn't pull two RL Cards in a row.

Here are my June Challenge entries.

Before:









After:


----------



## Howzaa

Well here is my khorne lord I still can't use the camera overly well but hopefully these show up ok.


----------



## rxcky

Second RL for me  Overworked and full of the cold, will have to make up for it next month.


----------



## Taggerung

I am just now finishing up buying a house (close tomorrow) so this month was a close call for me, here is my company commander.


----------



## crabpuff

I was away on holiday and just got back late last night so I haven't had a change to load pics. Hopefully the thread stays open until after I get off work, if not RL card.


----------



## humakt

As a generous person I will keep this thread open till tomorrow just for you crabpuff. But I will close it at around 7am BST on Tuesday.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I forgot just how much hard work a new baby is, so for the second month in a row I must play a real life card. Humakt, are you going to do the double months again so we can try and get our real life cards back?


----------



## crabpuff

My entry for the month. Thanks for keeping it open.


----------



## Midge913

Midge913 said:


> Oddly enough, I am going to switch to Warmachine's Cygnar for the remainder of the challenge. First up is the Storm Strider. I think I am going to be pushing it to get it done this month, but what the hell, I am going to give it a shot. Sorry, I got a bit carried away in my haste to get started and some things are basecoated for my beginning shot, but as you can see there is still a ton of work to do on it. Good luck on this month all!


to this:










more photos can be found in my  Project Log

I wasn't able to get the Storm Smiths on the top completely finished, but the walker itself is done. I will let Humakt decide if that is enough to satisfy the challenge requirements. If it isn't I will take the RL card.


----------



## humakt

Midge, because that looks bloody amazing, thats an entry!

Niec boss there crabpuff

Thread closed.


----------

